# landgrab



## morris leslie (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought land (in Luxor Egypt)about 8 years ago for my retirement purposes. I followed all the advice from the Brit. embassy, and now find that part of my property is being confiscated by local authority/investor for commercial purposes. Can anyone suggest how can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

morris leslie said:


> I bought land (in Luxor Egypt)about 8 years ago for my retirement purposes. I followed all the advice from the Brit. embassy, and now find that part of my property is being confiscated by local authority/investor for commercial purposes. Can anyone suggest how can I prevent this from happening?


Do a few more posts then i can send you a PM.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

morris leslie said:


> I bought land (in Luxor Egypt)about 8 years ago for my retirement purposes. I followed all the advice from the Brit. embassy, and now find that part of my property is being confiscated by local *authority*/investor for commercial purposes. Can anyone suggest how can I prevent this from happening?


Hi there,

I'm not sure who's confiscating your property, but if it's the local "authority" then you need to know that when that happens the owner(s) is/are entitled for a compensation, yes it is a hassle but you will eventually get your money back!

If it's an individual who's doing it, then it's a hassle as well, will probably cost you a lot to get your rights, if you were to get them anyway.......Depends on how "powerful" that a$$hole is.......

Good luck! And sorry about your situation!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not sure who's confiscating your property, but if it's the local "authority" then you need to know that when that happens the owner(s) is/are entitled for a compensation, yes it is a hassle but you will eventually get your money back!
> 
> ...


Also the local authority could just give him another piece of land, to finish it quickly, but were would that land be !! This could be like throwing money on the fire. Also if you don't actually live in Luxor, don't kill your self trying to catch the wind. Let it go.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Also the local authority could just give him another piece of land, to finish it quickly, but were would that land be !! This could be like throwing money on the fire. Also if you don't actually live in Luxor, don't kill your self trying to catch the wind. Let it go.


Just reread you said part not all then the part you have left sit on it with your bum, if there's a building make it habitable and move in. Are you sure it's for residential not for commercial only?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bat said:


> Also the local authority could just give him another piece of land, to finish it quickly, but were would that land be !! This could be like throwing money on the fire. Also if you don't actually live in Luxor, don't kill your self trying to catch the wind. Let it go.


If it was the local authorities that are confiscating the property then the owner(s) are entitled of a refund, it's just a hassle to get it, and the "refund" won't probably cover the real cost of the property but duh, better than nothing at all.......All they need is the legal papers telling that you are the owner and a smart lawyer, the lawyer will most probably ask for a ?% of the money, but again, better than having nothing at all............

Good luck!


----------

